# Opinions on this horse?



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice solid ranch horse build (I like that) Great bone, short cannon, good pasterns, nice legged, looks like hes been well taken care of. Negatives are me just being picky: built downhill and not a very refined head but his solidness makes up for it. My computer cant play video but I do like the looks of him! What do you want to use him for?


----------



## HorseExpert (Aug 20, 2010)

Honestly, I just want a horse I can do anything with. I don't really do anything in particular like barrel racing or roping, I mostly just pasture and arena ride. But I'd really like a horse I could take on trail rides.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

He looks like a nice solid built guy I like him. He seems to be quiet & broke well enough for what you are wanting him for.Thought the price on him was a bit much:-( & don't think he is a roan like they advertise,looks more like a greying horse or a black/brown sabino overo.


----------



## HorseExpert (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah, the price seems a little steep to me too :/ I'm hoping that if I end up going to look at him they might back off the price a bit.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Buy him. He's great! not purty head, but great bone and moves super well balanced. I love him. around here, he'd sell fast!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is me being nit-picky...but...i think hes grey. Not blue roan. So i hope your not stuck on his color! It'll probably change yearly.

I like him alot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseExpert (Aug 20, 2010)

Color isn't a huge deal for me as long as the horse itself is good


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I actually looked on APHA website:wink:. Horse has no Roans or no greys in lines but alot of black overo,brown close up. So yes horse as suspected he is probably more a black or brown sabino overo.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

He looks great! Looks nice and solid, no major confo faults. I dont think it would hurt to take a look at him, as for the price, it may be a far price, nice, level headed, no holes in training, can do anything with horses are hard to come by these days. I think it would be worth it take a look at him!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

hes built like my Cody. cody is black and white but look allot alike I like him! I didn't pay that much for Cody but I will say that Cody is not as well trained.. I kinda rushed the video do they ever show him with out tack?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I guess I am the only one that gets a page with no pics! Boo...:sad:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He looks like a really nice horse. I'm really picky and there are a few things I wouldn't like if he was _my_ horse, but your average rider would never know the difference and probably wouldn't _need_ a horse to do what I expect (his turnarounds were sloppy and he seemed a bit rushy in the walk after coming out of the lope, his sidepasses were sloppy/hesitant, he seemed to be chomping on the bit an awful lot in the stop and sidepasses, they are riding him two handed an awful lot for a horse that is supposed to neck rein, and they didn't exactly have him on what I would call a "loose rein"...more like light contact).

So, while his training leaves a bit to be desired, IMHO, he appears really broke; as in, been there and done that and isn't going to be phased by much at all. He is probably a relatively forward horse, though, that would be really easy to turn into a hot horse.


----------



## HorseExpert (Aug 20, 2010)

I called about him today, I'm hoping ill be able to go look at him on Sunday, so we'll see 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I thought he was an adorable little horse and was going to say you should totally go see him!...but then I watched the video. Still cute, and looks level-headed, but he looks off behind


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Just an FYI, we REQUIRE pictures when you go to look at him!  Good luck and hopefully all goes well if he wasn't thousands of miles away he would be in my barn, that's for sure.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

smrobs said:


> He looks like a really nice horse. I'm really picky and there are a few things I wouldn't like if he was _my_ horse, but your average rider would never know the difference and probably wouldn't _need_ a horse to do what I expect (his turnarounds were sloppy and he seemed a bit rushy in the walk after coming out of the lope, his sidepasses were sloppy/hesitant, he seemed to be chomping on the bit an awful lot in the stop and sidepasses, they are riding him two handed an awful lot for a horse that is supposed to neck rein, and they didn't exactly have him on what I would call a "loose rein"...more like light contact).
> 
> So, while his training leaves a bit to be desired, IMHO, he appears really broke; as in, been there and done that and isn't going to be phased by much at all. He is probably a relatively forward horse, though, that would be really easy to turn into a hot horse.


Agree with this....he's been ridden with a heavy hand and a tight contact. It really is too bad, because he looks like a nice little horse. He's not a halter OR a WP horse, as they claim....but he certainly fits the bill OP, for what you want to do with him.


----------



## HorseExpert (Aug 20, 2010)

I will definitely post pictures if we end up going  I got some information on him today, apparently his current owner has had him for about 4 months. She bought him from an older man that was getting too old to ride him, he had him for 2 years.. She also said that he sometimes spooks if you make sudden movements towards him.. So someone must've hit him at some point..


----------



## HorseExpert (Aug 20, 2010)

Critter sitter said:


> hes built like my Cody. cody is black and white but look allot alike I like him! I didn't pay that much for Cody but I will say that Cody is not as well trained.. I kinda rushed the video do they ever show him with out tack?


CritterSitter- No they never did show him without tack :/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

HorseExpert said:


> She also said that he sometimes spooks if you make sudden movements towards him.. So someone must've hit him at some point..


I will mention that him spooking around sudden movements doesn't always mean that he's been hit. Sometimes horses are just naturally wary of people and don't like sudden movements. I've got several in my barn right now that way that I know have never been mistreated, it's just their nature.


----------

